# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр старшие кобели:Абсолютный Зачёт

## RexStaller

*1-2 место*
*11.*

*Общая сумма баллов 179,75*
*(экстерьер средний балл 40,оценки очень хорошо и хорошо,
работа средний балл 139,75)*

*1-2 место*
*6.*


*Общая сумма баллов 179,75*
*(экстерьер средний балл 49,оценки отлично-1 и очень хорошо-5,
работа средний балл 130,75)*

----------


## RexStaller

*3 место*

*10.*


*Общая сумма баллов 178
(экстерьер средний балл 45,оценки очень хорошо,работа средний балл 133)*

*4 место*

*1.*


*общая сумма баллов 173,75
(экстерьер средний балл 45,оценка очень хорошо,работа средний балл 128,75)*

*5 место*
*12.*


*Общая сумма баллов 170
(экстерьер средний балл 49,оценки очень хорошо и отлично-1,
работа средний балл 121)*

----------


## RexStaller

*Вторая пятёрка*

6 место
*15.*

Общая сумма баллов 168
(экстерьер средний балл 48,оценки очень хорошо и отлично-3,
работа средний балл 120)

7 место
*9.*


Общая сумма баллов 162,5
(экстерьер средний балл 48,5,оценки очень хорошо и отлично-2,
работа средний балл 114)

8 место
*13.*


Общая сумма баллов 155
(экстерьер средний балл 40,оценки очень хорошо и хорошо,
работа средний балл 115)

----------


## RexStaller

9 место

*16.*


Общая сумма баллов 151,85
(экстерьер средний балл 48,5,оценки отлично-2 и очень хорошо,
работа средний балл 103,35)

10 место

*2.*


Общая сумма баллов 150
(экстерьер средний балл 45,оценки очень хорошо,
работа средний балл 105)

----------


## Tatjana

Поздравляю всех участников с окончанием смотра кобелей! Все молодцы!!!

----------


## Irka

:Ay: здорово! мой Касперыч даже с хорем все равно на 1е место вырвался  :0188:  И Лекстер молодец!

----------


## RexStaller

*Ждите,еще будут результаты остальных 7 собак*

----------


## Милана

Спасибо за судейство

----------


## tigris60

*Поздравляю всех участников смотра!*
Лауреаты -  молодцы, достойные собаки! 
Спасибо организаторам - очень хороший и интересный опыт!
Спасибо экспертам за уделенное внимание и время  четвероногим экспонентам!

----------


## Romanenko14

> Поздравляю всех участников с окончанием смотра кобелей! Все молодцы!!!


Огроменное спасибо всем экспертам и участникам!  :Ax:

----------


## kusaka

Спасибо всем! Было очень интересно!
Будем готовится на реальные и виртуальные соревнования с учетом наших ошибок!

----------

